# Orca in TdF?



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

My eyes must have been playing tricks on me. I'm pretty sure I saw a Euskaltel rider riding an Orca in today's stage. He was off the back in that chase with McEwen near the end and it sure looked like an Orca. Maybe it was an Opal, which I thought was the main racing bike. I need to see if I can find some pics.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*I saw it to*

We must be bike nerds. It was the new 07 Orca. So much for the Opal being the "race bike" for E&E. I wonder if the Opal will even be in the 08 line up?


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

*Yep ... definitely is the '07 Orca*

Check out this link: https://www.fundacioneuskadi.com/documentos/fotos/200777143020_cas_043.jpg


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

dave99ag said:


> My eyes must have been playing tricks on me. I'm pretty sure I saw a Euskaltel rider riding an Orca in today's stage. He was off the back in that chase with McEwen near the end and it sure looked like an Orca. Maybe it was an Opal, which I thought was the main racing bike. I need to see if I can find some pics.


You would be hard pressed to tell them apart, the frames are very similar. I just rode both, same color and leaning against the wall at the bike shop I could not tell which was which.


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ruben Perez of Euskaltel-Euskadi is in the breakaway this morning and he's definitely on an Orca!!! Very cool to see the orange Orca in the tour.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Big Jim Mac said:


> You would be hard pressed to tell them apart, the frames are very similar. I just rode both, same color and leaning against the wall at the bike shop I could not tell which was which.


What? You must have been looking at the older version of the Orca, which does somewhat resemble the Opal. The 2007 Orca was completely redesigned and looks nothing like the Opal.

I'm just glad that they are racing their "flagship" bike. The new Ordu looked pretty slick during the Prologue.

Yes, I am a bike nerd.


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

Dave99,

I don't think it makes you a bike nerd. I noticed that it was an Orca under the EE team this morning too. It just means you appreciate the fine distinctions that the Orbea lineup has to offer! :>)


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

kmac said:


> Dave99,
> 
> I don't think it makes you a bike nerd. I noticed that it was an Orca under the EE team this morning too. It just means you appreciate the fine distinctions that the Orbea lineup has to offer! :>)



I thought being a bike nerd was cool. At least on RBR... My neighbors think I am a bit strange though.... That Orca sure looked good this morning being ridden hard in the rain.. I wish I could push mine that hard.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

rollinrob said:


> I thought being a bike nerd was cool. At least on RBR... My neighbors think I am a bit strange though.... That Orca sure looked good this morning being ridden hard in the rain.. I wish I could push mine that hard.


Hell, my wife thinks I'm strange and she rides a Diva.

That little attack at the end sure was nice, wasn't it? Lots of camera time today.


----------



## cmt (Nov 13, 2004)

Since they used same molds last time for the Orca, Opal, & Onix, just with different types of carbon weaves for each, could this be the new Opal using the Orca mold?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

cmt said:


> Since they used same molds last time for the Orca, Opal, & Onix, just with different types of carbon weaves for each, could this be the new Opal using the Orca mold?


The Orca, Opal, and Onix all used different molds last time around; I doubt any new models for next year will look just like the Orca, since the distinctive looks are a big selling point.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Ruben Perez definitely looked like he was on an 07 Orca yesterday. But in the Giro d'Italia the EE bikes looked more like 06 Orcas or Opals


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

What's with the smoked "O" head tube badge/cable stops on the bikes EE is riding? Looks really nice, but all of the ones i've seen, it's polished aluminum.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Bikes looked cool on the climb today. After riding many miles on mine I can understand how they would take advantage of the comfort and stiffness.


----------



## airman6997 (Aug 3, 2006)

well, let me put the issue to bed. i was in london for the prolog and i stopped by the euskaltel euskadi warm up area and there they were, the 07' orcas, in orange, in the flesh. well, at least in the HM carbon. 
i have one word.....theyweresofrigginhot!!!!!!
im normally not a big fan of the color orange in general but let me tell you they looked really good.
the only other orbea in sight were the time trial bikes. 
thats my 2 centesimi.


----------

